# NJ,PA,MD,NY meeting



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I was thinking about hosting another meeting come springtime. I will be opening the greenhouse back up again in early april and it should be fully stocked by early may. I think the first couple of weeks in may would be a good time. It gives a good amount of time after Andys meet in march and temps will be nice out for a BBQ. I know its some time away yet but any ideas?
J


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Dang. I'm going to a wedding in Spain in May so I'll be pretty broke, but depending on when it will be, I'll come to hang out.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Hamburg show is 4/24 and I believe White plains is on the 17th


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The hamburg show is on 4/17 and white plains is 4/24. There are no shows at all on the 1st of may and on the 8th of may is havre de grace. I think the following weekend of the 14-15 is the baltimore show. I am ok with anything and its still a long time away so I am just trying to get some ideas. The first of may seems to be the best at this point but we have time to figure out the best day for all.
J


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I would like to attend and meet some local froggers. My collection is few, but I will have some SI out of the water ready to go and some clippings of plants
and some restrepia orchids to trade.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey Jason i think a meet in may is a great idea.. early may works best for me, but im flexable... what does everyone think?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Early may is probably best for me as well.

Should have a lot for sale by then.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

i could go depending on where it is, if i get my license first try as soon as i can (april 30th) then i could drive myself


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

HunterB said:


> i could go depending on where it is, if i get my license first try as soon as i can (april 30th) then i could drive myself


Thats a scarry thought! 1 day of driving experience. The meeting will be at my house which is in Flemington, NJ. I am about an hour maybe a little less from you.
J


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

HunterB said:


> i could go depending on where it is, if i get my license first try as soon as i can (april 30th) then i could drive myself


Do it! That's a good experience. Just be careful.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

you can potentially count me in for this one... assuming it doesnt fall right near finals or on graduation.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

It sounds like we can set a tentative date of may 1st. If this ends up not being good as we get closer then it can be changed to the weekend of the 8th. I should have plenty of frogs to sell or trade at this time also.
J


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i think that is mother's day weekend.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Mothers day is on the 9th of may. So it looks like the only weekend that will work is may 1st weekend. There are no other holidays or shows that day.
J


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

May 1st I've got a shot...May 8/9th no shot... Mother's day and Anniversary... Hopefully I'll have a bunch of froglets to bring and some to bring home...Hint hint Julio...lol


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool, I'll see if I can get off work. I might have some azureus ready at that time.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool... Maybe I'll have some money leftover from my tax return.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

GBIII said:


> May 1st I've got a shot...May 8/9th no shot... Mother's day and Anniversary... Hopefully I'll have a bunch of froglets to bring and some to bring home...Hint hint Julio...lol


I will see what i can squeeeze out, some of the tincts have not started cranking yet for some reason, not sure what is taking them so long.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

May first sounds good does any one know what they might be bringing or is it too soon to tell? i will deff have some Azureus that will be ready to go and some Solarte ready to go if no one purchase them befor then. and maybe some other little goodies like vents, imi's, possibly veradero.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It's not a frog, but I'll have this:
TOKAY GECKO


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

By then I will have red amazonicus, CV imis, patricia tincs, azureus,femoralis, Iquitos vents, FG vents,variabilis, and possibly rio canarios, santa isabels, auroteania and maybe some ancon hill auratus. 

Obviously don't know how many yet but if anyone is interested then can pm me about price.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I will also have amazonicus ready by then. I dont know what else but that should be a definate. They will be $50 each.
J


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

hopefully I can make it!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Forgot to mention that 25% of my profits will be donated to TWI and they'll be a discount for group buys as well as TWI/ASN members

Will also have 5-7 crested geckos around 3-5 mos old


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

If nothing comes up I will be there as usual.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds great! I'll start saving now....

Jeremy


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I think I can make it.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone in the area know of someone that has a female orange terribilis by any chance?  My three guys are getting pretty bored..... I'm willing to trade or buy at the meeting


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, so it looks like the day should be may 1st for the meet. Since I usually do a BBQ and most people tend to hang in the back yard, the rain date will be sunday the 2nd. Another thing I have been throwing around is maybe doing some sort of tad swap. Also another thing I was considering is doing some sort of raffle on some plants, frogs and supplies. The money for this would go to some sort of organization like TWI or Mark Pepper for conservation. We have some time but I think this would be good for anyone who would like to help donate items. Thoughts?
J


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

I have 1 juvi auratus that I will gladly donate to the cause/raffle (probably sexable by then). I just hope I can make the mtg. Should be settled in at the new place by then. Hopefully my "frog basement" will have some empty tanks by then too! Love coming home from mtgs w/ more stuff than I brought w/ me! Can't wait!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> By then I will have red amazonicus, CV imis, patricia tincs, azureus,femoralis, Iquitos vents, FG vents,variabilis, and possibly rio canarios, santa isabels, auroteania and maybe some ancon hill auratus.
> 
> Obviously don't know how many yet but if anyone is interested then can pm me about price.



For anyone who is interested in the auros there is a waitlist, so just email/pm me and I'll add you to the list.

As far as the SI's and Rio canarios, I am not sure if I'll have any by the meet, I thought they were coming along better but I'm not sure at the moment, I only have a couple so far that are ready to come ootw.......however in the future i will have plenty.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Jason,
May-day,May-day! I put it on the calender, there might be a couple of others with me. Hope you fare well during this storm.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Bob Fraser said:


> Hi Jason,
> May-day,May-day! I put it on the calender, there might be a couple of others with me. Hope you fare well during this storm.


Yeah, hopefully we get dumped on. On another note I plan on doing a chinese auction. Basically you put your tickets in the container you want to win and if your ticket gets pulled you win that item. I figured it would be a good way to donate some money to a good frog organization. I will put up a bunch of stuff myself including supplies, plants and tads but if anyone wants to start thinking about bringing something let me know.
J


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah, hopefully we get dumped on. On another note I plan on doing a chinese auction. Basically you put your tickets in the container you want to win and if your ticket gets pulled you win that item. I figured it would be a good way to donate some money to a good frog organization. I will put up a bunch of stuff myself including supplies, plants and tads but if anyone wants to start thinking about bringing something let me know.
> J



Sounds interesting.. could be fun! anything to help the frogs!


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

we will try to make it up may 1. sounds like a grea time. i hope i will have a couple empty tanks by then!

AG


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

We still have plenty of time to work out the details. Hopefully Jeff will get on board and make his awesome pulled pork like last time. But its a good time Gary, lots of people to meet and a bunch of new faces and some old one.
J


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i was at scott's last month and i cannot remember 90% of the people i met there! so a few more that i can't remember won't hurt me. looking forward to see others set-ups

AG


----------

